# Day one of mixed group therapy transcript



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*Days!!!! of mixed group therapy transcripts*

I had group therapy for 75 minutes last night. There were eight of us and he therapist. Here's the lineup (from what I recall, which may be off):

1. Talkative 20-? yr old woman who found out one year ago that her "father" was not her real dad, but her mom had had an affair 25 years ago and poof! The biological father is now a convicted pedophile.

2. 20-something guy who broke up with his girl and misses her and their kid terribly. It follows him everywhere. He was near tears every time he talked.

3. 30-something yr old woman who thinks that people (at work) will discover that she's faking it and her world will be pulled out from under her feet. She talks and sweats a lot.

4. Me*

5. 20-something guy getting over drug addiction, and lives in chaos with his drug addicted wife (gf?) and their three-year old crazy baby.

6. 20-(30?)-something woman who has major anxiety, including social, but she talks much and emotionally. Her mother literally abandoned her when she was an infant and she has abandonment issues with everything in her life. Ran away when she was 16. Other issues.

7. Talkative 30-something guy who's battled depression his whole life and doesn't care who knows. He has a strong presence, but has little self-esteem. It affects his relationship with his wife and kids, who he doesn't know how to counsel when things happen at school. He was bullied his adolescent life. His name is Bruce (he doesn't care).

8. 30-yr old social anxiety guy who is almost as boring as me and talks in monotone. Has learning disabilities.

*(Me): Here's my transcript:

5:45 "There's no parking available."

6:04 "Whatever. No names sounds good." (confidentially agreement)

6:56 "There's not much to say. I've been depressed this last month more than I have been in a while, and have had recent suicidal thoughts. I attempted suicide 6 years ago and have been in therapy ever since. I also have major self-esteem, anxiety, and social issues. You've all said more than I have in six years of therapy. That's it."

(We were going around and each getting a turn. The other seven took up the other 50 minutes of talking.)

7:00 I get up and knock the couch off its stands. "What? Cones underneath?" Embarrassed. People are filing out and I stay I ask when my appointment the next day is.

I won! The end of story!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

My experience with group therapy was different as I didn't get to know the others as well, but your group seemed interesting. I didn't talk much either, and the rest seemed concerned with their own issues to notice so it was more like chit chat in a way. Congrats on going.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

sanria22 said:


> My experience with group therapy was different as I didn't get to know the others as well, but your group seemed interesting. I didn't talk much either, and the rest seemed concerned with their own issues to notice so it was more like chit chat in a way. Congrats on going.


Thanks. I goind.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The night's topic was great: "Love life or lack of." The therapist took a vote and everyone said yay but me. I remained undecided.

Transcript of me:

5:45 "Hi.:

5:45 "Hi." (another girl)

5:57 "Majority rules."

5:57 "Okay, well I have nothing. I've never been in a relationship." 5:57 "Yes, I just shared. I started and am done."

5:58 "Well, lack of self esteem and social phobia."

5:58 "If I ever did happen to find someone, I would feel unworthy to be in a relationship."

5:58 "I feel old. 28 years. Well, 28 years old. I'm used to it. It's normal."

5:59 (Silence)

6:00 "Thanks." (after therapist says that I am "worth it.")

6:12 (Nod while looking down)

6:48 (28-yr old woman states that she is "over the hill" - referring to my "old" comment earlier - but still dating after her six-year relationship ended.)

I won! Again!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Group meeting three self-transcript:

5:45 "Good morning guys." (everyone was waiting outside the therapy room)

5:48 "I need one to." (referring to pen to write out check of $25) 

5:49 "Thanks." (when group member hands me pen) 

6:25 "Okay." (response to group member commenting about me) 

6:26 "It seems that everything is going pretty good for you right now, as compared to before now. Your girlfriend..." 

6:27 ".....wife needs to get some help for herself, in order to then get some help for the family - both of you and the kid."

6:39 "You mentioned a couple weeks ago that you were abandoned as a baby, and then didn't have a comfortable family life as a pre-teen and a teen. That made me feel ...bad.. You talked a lot about yourself in a short period of time, and I was surprised."

6:40 "On the delivery and communication. I think you're great at communication, but sometimes it's hidden...inside."

6:41 "That's...um..it...for now."

6:54 "How do I feel about the silence? It's okay here, for I know everyone are in thoughts within your heads."

I lost. :-(

I missed a little of my speaking, but I copied this from an email to a friend, so I'm not going to add the missing.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

How did you lose? It seems to me that you were a more active participant at this meeting than you were by the previous ones. It sounds like you volunteered information, rather than just responding to questions addressed to you.

Or did I miss something?

Wish I had a normal group to go to


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

dontcare said:


> How did you lose? It seems to me that you were a more active participant at this meeting than you were by the previous ones. It sounds like you volunteered information, rather than just responding to questions addressed to you.
> 
> Or did I miss something?
> 
> Wish I had a normal group to go to


Ya, you're right. Thanks.

I fell into this group, for my one-on-one therapist started it with some of her patients. It took her about a year of talking about it to actually get it off and running.


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

What is this win/lose thing anyway? I didn't know that group therapy was some kind of competition.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I'd say you're winning by doing it. You should be proud of your courage to seek treatment.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks Drew.



tiberius said:


> What is this win/lose thing anyway? I didn't know that group therapy was some kind of competition.


It isn't. My brain is in competition with itself.

We're all (subjectively) good people.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Week number four

5:46 "Hi."

5:46 "Hey, how's it g.."

5.58 "No, I know what she means, but I ummm but..."

6:59 "I'm be quick. I can...either...go through a day being quiet and avoiding people, and coming off as withdrawn and even rude, I think...Like I feel bad about not saying more here, but whenever I say anything I always review and evaluate what I said....Like...umm...you two I had to talk about last week, and I spent the rest of the night thinking how I could have said something different or should more...."

7:02 "....it just is easier to not say anything...."

7:04 "I can't remember anything specific. I've...been this way since I was three."

7:05 "The only thing I can remember is in preschool, and having a speech impediment. The kids ignored me for they couldn't understand me. I do remember at three being upset and angry about something, and then sitting a group activity out, whether I refused to participate or was not allowed by the teachers....I was then kicked out - well, asked to leave - and went to another preschool where I became the wallflower I am."

7:07 "It wasn't intentional...."

7:16 "Thanks." (to a young woman with anxiety issues telling me I did a good job speaking up.)

Group was supposed to end at 7 pm. I spoke up at 6:59.


----------

